# Der wunderschöne Juli



## Whodunit

Ich möchte euch mal alle bisher geammelten Namen des wunderschönen Monats Juli vorstellen. Ich habe probiert, sie chronologisch und der Häufigkeit nach zu sortieren. Als erstes die älteste und ungewöhnlichste Form:

Quintilis
Barigtmuun
Ormemaaned
Hundemaen
Hunshochzeit
Rödmanoth
Wärmemond
Hewimanoth
Heumond
Diebeltmonat
Apostelmonat
Honigmonat
Heuerntmonat
Henet
Heuert
Heuertin
Heumonat
Jakobsmonat
Bärenmonat
Juli
Julei

Frage an alle: Woher kommen alle diese Bezeichnungen? Ich habe hier ein Spitzenseite gefunden, aber leider gibt sie nicht Auskunft über alle Begriffe. Entstammt zum Beispiel "Julei" dem Englischen? Warum bezeichnete man mit Qunitilis (der Fünfte zu Deutsch) den Juli und nicht den Mai?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Jana337

Kann "Röd" in Rödmanoth eine veraltete Form von "rot" sein? Der tschechische Ausdruck für Juli könnte man als "Rotmonat" übersetzen (wenn man seine Vorstellungskraft einsetzt allerdings). Komischerweise gilt es nicht für alle slawischen Sprachen. Viele benutzen die international üblichen Formen Januar - Dezember, bis aufs Tschechische und Polnische (die sich voneinander unterscheiden).

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich möchte euch mal alle bisher geammelten Namen des wunderschönen Monats Juli vorstellen. Ich habe probiert, sie chronologisch und der Häufigkeit nach zu sortieren. Als erstes die älteste und ungewöhnlichste Form:
> 
> Quintilis
> Barigtmuun
> Ormemaaned
> Hundemaen
> Hunshochzeit
> Rödmanoth
> Wärmemond
> Hewimanoth
> Heumond
> Diebeltmonat
> Apostelmonat
> Honigmonat
> Heuerntmonat
> Henet
> Heuert
> Heuertin
> Heumonat
> Jakobsmonat
> Bärenmonat
> Juli
> Julei
> Frage an alle: Woher kommen alle diese Bezeichnungen? Ich habe hier ein Spitzenseite gefunden, aber leider gibt sie nicht Auskunft über alle Begriffe. Entstammt zum Beispiel "Julei" dem Englischen? Warum bezeichnete man mit Qunitilis (der Fünfte zu Deutsch) den Juli und nicht den Mai?
> 
> Danke für die Antworten.


 
Monatsnamen haben unterschiedliche Ursprünge; viele Deiner angeführten Monatsnamen stammen aus alter germanischer Zeit, andere sind christianisierte Entsprechungen und wieder andere kommen aus dem römischen Imperium zu uns.


"Juli" kommt (wie auch alle anderen 'internationalen' Monatsnamen) aus dem Lateinischen, und ist abgeleitet vom Kaisernamen "Julius".

"Julei" kommt nicht aus dem Englischen, sondern ist lediglich eine Nebenform, die immer nur dann angewendet wird, wenn es zur Verwechslung mit dem ähnlich klingenden Monatsnamen "Juni" kommen könnte.
Daher hat "Juni" in denselben Situationen die Nebenform "Juno".
(Dasselbe Phänomen gibt es auch bei der Zahl "zwei": Um Verwechslungen mit der ähnlich klingenden Zahl "drei" zu vermeiden - beispielsweise bei der Angabe von Telefonnummern - kann man auf die alte Nebenform "zwo" zurückgreifen.)


Auch "Quintilis" kommt aus dem Lateinischen, von "quinque" = fünf, da nach alter Zählweise der Juli der 5. Monat im römischen Kalender war.

Noch heute kann man die alte Zählweise in den späteren Monatsnamen erkennen: 
September - von lat. "septem" = 7
Oktober - von lat. "octo" = 8
November - von lat. "novem" = 9
Dezember - von lat. "decem" = 10

(ich hoffe, die lateinischen Zahlwörter stimmen alle, zumindest aber sind sie ähnlich)


Barigtmuun, Ormemaaned, Hundemaen, Rödmanoth, Wärmemond, Hewimanoth, Heumond, Diebeltmonat, Honigmonat, Heuerntmonat

kommen ursprünglich alle aus germanischen Dialekten und beziehen sich v.a. auf naturbezogene Ereignisse.
Sie enden beinahe immer in "-mond" oder "-manoth", was natürlich Monat = "Mond" bedeutet (eine übliche, germanische Zeitzählweise).


Der Juli ist immer ein recht warmer Monat, daher z.B.: Rödmanoth, Wärmemond.
Zudem wurde oft das Gras gemäht, es gab also viel Heu, daher: Hewimanoth, Heumond, Heumonat.


In "Apostelmond" sieht man deutlich den Einfluß der Kirche auf das Germanische: Heidnische Bräuche wurden in alter Zeit von der Kirche in blutigsten Kämpfen regelrecht zerstört, und wenn dies nicht ging, zumindest mit christlichen Begriffen überschrieben.

Honigmonat und Bärenmonat beziehen sich vielleicht auf den von den Bienen produzierten Honig, den man im Juli finden konnte - und somit waren auch Bären häufiger anzutreffen.


Die übrigen Namen kann ich so auf Anhieb auch nicht erklären - aber das, was ich bisher nannte gibt, denke ich, schon mal einen kleinen Überblick.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Kann "Röd" in Rödmanoth eine veraltete Form von "rot" sein? Der tschechische Ausdruck für Juli könnte man als "Rotmonat" übersetzen (wenn man seine Vorstellungskraft einsetzt allerdings). Komischerweise gilt es nicht für alle slawischen Sprachen. Viele benutzen die international üblichen Formen Januar - Dezember, bis aufs Tschechische und Polnische (die sich voneinander unterscheiden).
> 
> Jana


 
Hallo Jana,

ja ich glaube auch, daß "Röd" hier _rot_ bedeutet. Es kann durchaus sein, daß es eine Lehnübersetzung aus den slawischen Sprachen ist.

-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Monatsnamen haben unterschiedliche Ursprünge; viele Deiner angeführten Monatsnamen stammen aus alter germanischer Zeit, andere sind christianisierte Entsprechungen und wieder andere kommen aus dem römischen Imperium zu uns.



Das hattest du mir ja schon erklärt, danke noch mal für die Wiederholung.



> "Juli" kommt (wie auch alle anderen 'internationalen' Monatsnamen) aus dem Lateinischen, und ist abgeleitet vom Kaisernamen "Julius".



Ah gut, und woher kommen dann der Januar, Februar? März kann ich von Mars ableiten und April etwa von Aprilius? Gab's denn den?



> "Julei" kommt nicht aus dem Englischen, sondern ist lediglich eine Nebenform, die immer nur dann angewendet wird, wenn es zur Verwechslung mit dem ähnlich klingenden Monatsnamen "Juni" kommen könnte.
> Daher hat "Juni" in denselben Situationen die Nebenform "Juno".
> (Dasselbe Phänomen gibt es auch bei der Zahl "zwei": Um Verwechslungen mit der ähnlich klingenden Zahl "drei" zu vermeiden - beispielsweise bei der Angabe von Telefonnummern - kann man auf die alte Nebenform "zwo" zurückgreifen.)



Vom Juno hört man allerdings weniger, oder? Ich wunderte mich nur in einer Doku, als eine Frau immer wieder Jul*ei* sagte und plötzlich der Jul*i* in ihrer Rede erschien.



> Auch "Quintilis" kommt aus dem Lateinischen, von "quinque" = fünf, da nach alter Zählweise der Juli der 5. Monat im römischen Kalender war.



Dass es sich auf die Fünf bezug, war mir schon klar, aber nicht das mit römischen Kalendar.



> Noch heute kann man die alte Zählweise in den späteren Monatsnamen erkennen:
> September - von lat. "septem" = 7
> Oktober - von lat. "octo" = 8
> November - von lat. "novem" = 9
> Dezember - von lat. "decem" = 10
> 
> (ich hoffe, die lateinischen Zahlwörter stimmen alle, zumindest aber sind sie ähnlich)



Also der römische Kalender lautete wie folgt:

Ianuarius
Februarius
Martius
Aprilis
Maius
Iunius
Iulius (Qintilis)
Augustus (Sextilis)
September
October
November
December

Er wurde auch irgendwie nach der Anzahl der Tage der einzelnen Monate sortiert.



> Barigtmuun, Ormemaaned, Hundemaen, Rödmanoth, Wärmemond, Hewimanoth, Heumond, Diebeltmonat, Honigmonat, Heuerntmonat
> 
> kommen ursprünglich alle aus germanischen Dialekten und beziehen sich v.a. auf naturbezogene Ereignisse.
> Sie enden beinahe immer in "-mond" oder "-manoth", was natürlich Monat = "Mond" bedeutet (eine übliche, germanische Zeitzählweise).



Gut, das hätte ich mir so in etwa denken können, aber trotzdem danke für die "Erleuchtung". 



> Der Juli ist immer ein recht warmer Monat, daher z.B.: Rödmanoth, Wärmemond.
> Zudem wurde oft das Gras gemäht, es gab also viel Heu, daher: Hewimanoth, Heumond, Heumonat.



Klingt alles logisch ...



> In "Apostelmond" sieht man deutlich den Einfluß der Kirche auf das Germanische: Heidnische Bräuche wurden in alter Zeit von der Kirche in blutigsten Kämpfen regelrecht zerstört, und wenn dies nicht ging, zumindest mit christlichen Begriffen überschrieben.



Kennst du noch mehr Monate mit dieser "Überschreibung"?



> Honigmonat und Bärenmonat beziehen sich vielleicht auf den von den Bienen produzierten Honig, den man im Juli finden konnte - und somit waren auch Bären häufiger anzutreffen.



Honigmonat war klar, aber dass damit auch die Bären verbunden wurden, ist mir nicht eingefallen.



> Die übrigen Namen kann ich so auf Anhieb auch nicht erklären - aber das, was ich bisher nannte gibt, denke ich, schon mal einen kleinen Überblick.



Das war doch spitze! Danke vielmals dafür.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das hattest du mir ja schon erklärt, danke noch mal für die Wiederholung.


 
Kein Problem 





> Ah gut, und woher kommen dann der Januar, Februar? März kann ich von Mars ableiten und April etwa von Aprilius? Gab's denn den?


 
"Januarius" war ein Kaiser, jap - und "Martius" kommt von Mars.
Ich bin nicht so bewandert in römischer Geschichte bzw. Mythologie, aber vielleicht war auch Aprilis ein Kaiser?! Bei 'Februar' hab ich momentan keine Idee... Ich kann's aber nachher mal nachschlagen. 





> Vom Juno hört man allerdings weniger, oder? Ich wunderte mich nur in einer Doku, als eine Frau immer wieder Jul*ei* sagte und plötzlich der Jul*i* in ihrer Rede erschien.


 
Ich würde schon sagen, daß "Juno" genauso häufig ist wie 'Julei'. 
Immer dann wenn man sich nur schlecht verständigen kann werden die Formen gebraucht.
Damit man eben bei vielen Nebengeräuschen den "4. Juli" nicht mit dem "4. Juni" verwechseln kann 





> Also der römische Kalender lautete wie folgt:
> 
> Ianuarius
> Februarius
> Martius
> Aprilis
> Maius
> Iunius
> Iulius (Qintilis)
> Augustus (Sextilis)
> September
> October
> November
> December
> 
> Er wurde auch irgendwie nach der Anzahl der Tage der einzelnen Monate sortiert.


 

Soweit ich weiß, hatten alle Monate 30 Tage und die überschüssigen Tage wurden am Ende des Jahres einfach angehängt.





> Gut, das hätte ich mir so in etwa denken können, aber trotzdem danke für die "Erleuchtung".


 
Bitte bitte! 





> Kennst du noch mehr Monate mit dieser "Überschreibung"?


 
Aus dem Stegreif nicht - müßte ich mich erst informieren...





> Honigmonat war klar, aber dass damit auch die Bären verbunden wurden, ist mir nicht eingefallen.


 
Aber wenn man's dann hört bzw. liest "leuchtet es doch ein", nicht?! 





> Das war doch spitze! Danke vielmals dafür.


 
Keine Ursache!

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> "Januarius" war ein Kaiser, jap - und "Martius" kommt von Mars.
> Ich bin nicht so bewandert in römischer Geschichte bzw. Mythologie, aber vielleicht war auch Aprilis ein Kaiser?! Bei 'Februar' hab ich momentan keine Idee... Ich kann's aber nachher mal nachschlagen.


 
Klar kannst du. Lass dir aber bitte Zeit ... ich drängel nicht.



> Ich würde schon sagen, daß "Juno" genauso häufig ist wie 'Julei'.
> Immer dann wenn man sich nur schlecht verständigen kann werden die Formen gebraucht.
> Damit man eben bei vielen Nebengeräuschen den "4. Juli" nicht mit dem "4. Juni" verwechseln kann


 
Na, ich werde auf jeden Fall demnächst mal drauf achten.  



> Soweit ich weiß, hatten alle Monate 30 Tage und die überschüssigen Tage wurden am Ende des Jahres einfach angehängt.


 
Nein, sie wurden sortiert nach 31 Tage zuerst, dann Monate mit 30 Tagen, dann 28/29 und dann wieder 31. Wenn du willst, kann ich es dir mal schicken.



> Aus dem Stegreif nicht - müßte ich mich erst informieren...


 
Ich gebe dir alle Zeit der Welt ...



> Aber wenn man's dann hört bzw. liest  "leuchtet es doch ein", nicht?!


 
Aber klar doch. Danke noch mal für alle Antworten.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nein, sie wurden sortiert nach 31 Tage zuerst, dann Monate mit 30 Tagen, dann 28/29 und dann wieder 31. Wenn du willst, kann ich es dir mal schicken.


Do you have a link, Who? The division of the year has always fascinated me.

If you divide the year up into 13 months instead of 12, you have 13 months all with 28 days (28*13=364) with only one extra day, two extra days left over in leap years. But people didn't like the number "13". 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Do you have a link, Who? The division of the year has always fascinated me.
> 
> If you divide the year up into 13 months instead of 12, you have 13 months all with 28 days (28*13=364) with only one extra day, two extra days left over in leap years. But people didn't like the number "13".
> 
> Gaer


 
Yep, das würde mich auch mal interessieren, Whod.
Ich meine dennoch gelesen zu haben, daß es auch eine je-30-Tage Einteilung gab + die überschüssigen Tage, die angehängt wurden -- aber der Kalender ist ja immer wieder reformiert worden, es hat immer mal wieder verschiedene Einteilungen gegeben.

Irgendwann im 15 Jahrhundert (glaube ich), mußten in einem Jahr zehn Tage einfach gestrichen werden: Durch die vorhergehende (ungenaue) Zeiteinteilung hatten sich mittlerweile ganze zehn Tage Überschuß angesammelt, die die Jahreszeiten und damit die kulturellen Bräuche durcheinanderbrachten. 


Unser heutiger Kalender ist auch ungenau:
Die Erde braucht nicht 365 Tage für eine Sonnenumdrehung, sondern ca. 365,24 Tage, also fast 1/4 Tag länger als eigentlich gewünscht.
Um diesen Mißstand auszugleichen, gibt es alle 4 Jahre das sogenannte "Schaltjahr", in welchem es einen Tag zusätzlich gibt: den 29. Februar.

Da die Erde aber nicht genau 1/4 Tag länger für eine Erdumdrehung braucht, sondern ein klein bißchen weniger, muß auch diese Ungenauigkeit ausgeglichen werden:
Alle hundert Jahre entfällt daher dieser "Schalttag", somit hatten die Jahre 1700, 1800, 1900 _keinen_ Schalttag.

Aber dieser Ausgleich ist wieder nicht exakt: Durch den Wegfall des Schalttags alle 100 Jahre wird auch hier ein wenig zu viel Zeit "weggenommen" --> daher muß alle 400 Jahre, entgegen der Regel, daß die Jahrhunderte _keine_ Schaltjahre sind, eben _doch_ wieder ein Schalttag dazwischenrücken: Daher waren auch die Jahre 1600 und 2000 Schaltjahre.

Wahrscheinlich gibt's auch bei dieser Einteilung noch kleine Unregelmäßigkeiten, die aber erst in einigen tausend Jahren ins Gewicht fallen, also für uns nicht mehr sonderlich relevant...


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Do you have a link, Who? The division of the year has always fascinated me.


 
No, it's in a book. But I can search for a link, maybe there is one. Or I could try to scan it (after I got my scanner to work) and send it to you — since I may not post it here.



> If you divide the year up into 13 months instead of 12, you have 13 months all with 28 days (28*13=364) with only one extra day, two extra days left over in leap years. But people didn't like the number "13".


 
Wow ... interesting. I'm gonna inform about those facts.


----------



## MrMagoo

Hier noch weitere Informationen zu den heutigen Monatsnamen:


Januar (österreichisch: Jänner) zu "Janus", dem altitalischen Gott des Jahresanfangs. 


Februar zu lat. _februare_ = "reinigen" gehört _februarius_ = "Reinigungsmonat":
Gegen Ende des letzten Monats im römischen Kalender fanden Sühnopfer statt.

Interessant hierzu: Der deutsche Monatsname Hornung ist der einzige Monatsname aus Kaiser Karls Liste, der sich erhalten hat. Er war schon zu dessen Zeit alt, doch spiegelt er auch schon die Verkürzung des Monats, also römischen Einfluß, wider.
Die lautliche Entsprechung angelsächsisch: _hornungsunu_, afriesisch: horning, mlat. _ornungus_ bedeutet "Bastard" und beruht auf _Horn_ "Winkel".
Der deutsche Monatsname beruht auf Vergleich des verkürzten Februars zu seinen elf 'Brüdern'.
Wie im Neuhochdeutschen der Februar als "kleiner Horn" bezeichnet wird, so zeigt sich dies auch in den slawischen Nachbarsprachen, in denen Januar und Februar durch die Zusätze "groß" und "klein" unterschieden werden.
(---> vielleicht kann Jana uns hier Näheres zu sagen?) 


April althochdeutsch: _abrello_, mittelhochdeutsch: _aprille_, aus lat: Aprilis, zu _aperire_ = "eröffnen", nämlich das römische Jahr.
Zu Beginn des Mittelhochdeutschen entlehnt statt althochdeutsch "ostarmanod". 


Mai lat. Maius, benannt nach Juppiter Maius, dem Wachstum bringenden Gott (zu lat. _maior_ "größer"). Deutscher Name: "Wonnemonat".


Juni nach röm. Iunius, Genitiv: Iuni(i), die ab dem 16. Jahrhundert durchgesetzt werden und damit den deutschen Namen Brachmonat verdrängen.


Juli der siebte Monat, althochdeutsch: hewimanoth, war nach altrömischer Zählung, die das Jahr mit dem März begann, der fünfte und hieß demgemäß lat. Quintilus. Zur Ehre des den Kalender berichtigenden Julius Cäsar wird er umbenannt zu Iulius. 


August der achte Monat heißt lat. (mensis) Ausgustus zu Ehren des ersten Kaisers. Nachdem Karl der Große althochdeutsch: aran-manod "Erntemonat" nicht hatte einbürgern können, wurde das lat. Wort von Klosterschulen und Kanzleien durchgesetzt und ergab althochdeutsch: a(u)gusto, mittelhochdeutsch: ougest(e), was mundartlich in au(g)st "Ernte" fortlebt (vgl. frz. "août"). Zesen versucht es vergeblich durch "Erntmond" zu ersetzen.


Dezember der lat. Monatsname December (mit einem noch nicht näher bestimmten Suffix zu _decem_ "zehn": die Römer begannen das Jahr mit dem 1. März) erscheint im Deutschen erst nach Mitte des 16. Jahrhunderts, weit nach März, April, Mai und August.
Alte Namen: Christmonat, Heiligmonat, Schlachtmonat, Wintermonat, Wolfmonat. (---> Übrigens, Daniel: Dies hier wären weitere Überschreibungen germanischer Namen mit religiösen Aspekten.)


Die übrigen Monatsnamen => siehe oben. 

(Quelle: Kluge, Etymologisches Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache)


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Hier noch weitere Informationen zu den heutigen Monatsnamen:
> 
> Die übrigen Monatsnamen => siehe oben.


 
Erst mal herzlichsten Dank meinerseits, dennoch habe ich eine Frage: Was mneinst du mit "siehe oben für die übrigen Monate"? Wo sind denn September bis November erklärt?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Erst mal herzlichsten Dank meinerseits, dennoch habe ich eine Frage: Was mneinst du mit "siehe oben für die übrigen Monate"? Wo sind denn September bis November erklärt?


 
Bist Du auf Deine jungen Tage schon blind geworden?! 
Na gut, für Dich nochmal:



> Auch "Quintilis" kommt aus dem Lateinischen, von "quinque" = fünf, da nach alter Zählweise der Juli der 5. Monat im römischen Kalender war.
> 
> Noch heute kann man die alte Zählweise in den späteren Monatsnamen erkennen:
> September - von lat. "septem" = 7
> Oktober - von lat. "octo" = 8
> November - von lat. "novem" = 9
> Dezember - von lat. "decem" = 10


 

Nun alles klar?!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Bist Du auf Deine jungen Tage schon blind geworden?!
> Na gut, für Dich nochmal:
> 
> Nun alles klar?!


 
Haha! Das erschien mir zu wenig.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Haha! Das erschien mir zu wenig.


 
Mehr gibt's aber wahrscheinlich dazu nicht zu sagen... 
Oder willst Du noch etwas bestimmtes wissen?!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Mehr gibt's aber wahrscheinlich dazu nicht zu sagen...
> Oder willst Du noch etwas bestimmtes wissen?!


 
Nein, es ist schon okay. Ich glaube, eh ich die anderen Monate gelernt habe, vergeht schon genug Zeit.


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wie im Neuhochdeutschen der Februar als "kleiner Horn" bezeichnet wird, so zeigt sich dies auch in den slawischen Nachbarsprachen, in denen Januar und Februar durch die Zusätze "groß" und "klein" unterschieden werden.
> (---> vielleicht kann Jana uns hier Näheres zu sagen?)



Tut mir Leid... Das höre ich das erste Mal. Welche Sprachen soll es bitte betreffen? Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich in den meistein slawischen Sprachen gar nicht auskenne - oft verstehe ich sie passiv, manchmal nicht einmal das.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Tut mir Leid... Das höre ich das erste Mal. Welche Sprachen soll es bitte betreffen? Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich in den meistein slawischen Sprachen gar nicht auskenne - oft verstehe ich sie passiv, manchmal nicht einmal das.
> 
> Jana


 
Erstens macht das gar nichts, denn ich verstehe auch nicht alle germanischen Sprachen auf Anhieb passiv, geschweige denn noch gesprochen. Zweitens möchte ich dich mal bitte, alle tschechischen Namen der Monate in allen Formen, die du kennst, aufzuschreiben. Das wäre vielleicht ein nächster Schritt.


----------



## Jana337

Na bitte (daneben sind die polnischen, die sind auch interessant - insbesondere květen/kwiecień - in Polen blüht alles schon im April...)
leden - styczeń
únor - luty
březen - marzec
duben - kwiecień
květen (poetisch: máj) - maj
červen - czerwiec
červenec - lipiec
srpen - sierpień
září - wrzesień
říjen - październik
listopad - listopad
prosinec - grudzień

Dies wird dir bestimmt gefallen.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Na bitte (daneben sind die polnischen, die sind auch interessant - insbesondere květen/kwiecień - in Polen blüht alles schon im April...)
> leden - styczeń
> únor - luty
> březen - marzec
> duben - kwiecień
> květen (poetisch: máj) - maj
> červen - czerwiec
> červenec - lipiec
> srpen - sierpień
> září - wrzesień
> říjen - październik
> listopad - listopad
> prosinec - grudzień
> 
> Dies wird dir bestimmt gefallen.
> 
> Jana


 
Daran sieht man schon mal die Unterschiede zu den lateinisch verwendeten Wörtern. Wäre es möglich, diese Monatsnamen auch noch zu übersetzen oder zu erläutern?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Daran sieht man schon mal die Unterschiede zu den lateinisch verwendeten Wörtern. Wäre es möglich, diese Monatsnamen auch noch zu übersetzen oder zu erläutern?



Na gut. 

 leden - led = das Eis
únor - unklar, vielleicht nořit se = eintauchen (es sollte mit dem Eis irgendwie zusammenhängen, aber dagegen spricht der Fakt, dass das Tauwetter eher in März kommt)
 březen - bříza = die Birke (ev. březí = trächtig)
 duben - dub = die Eiche
 květen (poetisch: máj) - květ = die Blüte
 červen - červený = rot, červeň = die Röte, červánky = das Abendrot
 červenec - ibid
 srpen - srp = die Sichel
 září - zářit = strahlen
 říjen - říje = die Brunft
 listopad - list = das Blatt, padat = fallen
 prosinec - prosit = bitten

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Na gut.
> 
> leden - led = das Eis
> únor - unklar, vielleicht nořit se = eintauchen (es sollte mit dem Eis irgendwie zusammenhängen, aber dagegen spricht der Fakt, dass das Tauwetter eher in März kommt)
> březen - bříza = die Birke (ev. březí = trächtig)
> duben - dub = die Eiche
> květen (poetisch: máj) - květ = die Blüte
> červen - červený = rot, červeň = die Röte, červánky = das Abendrot
> červenec - ibid
> srpen - srp = die Sichel
> září - zářit = strahlen
> říjen - říje = die Brunft
> listopad - list = das Blatt, padat = fallen
> prosinec - prosit = bitten
> 
> Jana


 
Wunderschön. Danke sehr, Jana. Leider haben wir im Deutschen keine richtigen Monatsnamen, die etwas mit der Umwelt zu tun haben.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wunderschön. Danke sehr, Jana. Leider haben wir im Deutschen keine richtigen Monatsnamen, die etwas mit der Umwelt zu tun haben.


Fang an sie durchzusetzen: der Eiser, der Taucher, der Birker, der Eicher, der Blüter, der Röter... 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Fang an sie durchzusetzen: der Eiser, der Taucher, der Birker, der Eicher, der Blüter, der Röter...
> 
> Jana


 
Dann doch eher:

der Eisige
der Faschingsmonat
der Frühjahrer (  )
der Ostermonat
der Blüher
der Sommeranfänger
der Heiße
der Mittsommermonat
der Herbstmonat
der Bunte
der Winteranfänger
der Kalte

  Oh Gott!


----------

